# Focal Utopia No 7 (looks fake as hell)



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Focal Utopia No. 7 Kit, brand new in box, Utopia 3 way kit, MSRP over $1000 | eBay

Cardboard box?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I think so too. Where's the Cross Block?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

They can come with or without crossblock, but from being a dealer, i have never seen them in cardboard, LOL... i tend to look at feedback etc. to get a feeling of someones history, what they deal or sell in... He likes to buy stickers and cards, and all his transactions are with like 3 people.... Dont know, he may have no experience in audio, and bought these and possibly was conned himself, who knows, anyway there are at least 10 bidders now, meaning 10 people who are possibly just as foolish!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I was going to be one of those fools who was going to bid on it. By looking at his feedback, it is a clear case of fraud.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

There are some utopias on German eBay in the cardboard box, from a seller with great feedback (many high end car audio items)

Focal Utopia Kit Be No. 6 Active Beryllium High-End Lautsprecher - NEU ! | eBay


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

I've seen them in the cardboard box like this too. PayPal offers a great buyer protection program, but I would not risk it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

there a lot of people bidding on it already, he`ll get his 1000 for this one.
I have no opinion fake or not though... cardboard box means nothing...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If they are the real thing you would think he would have posted more pictures.Considering you get to post up to 12 pictures for free with any listing.
I know I would,as always.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> If they are the real thing you would think he would have posted more pictures.Considering you get to post up to 12 pictures for free with any listing.
> I know I would,as always.


Exactly. Stuff like that I'm pretty much doing a photo shoot.


----------

